# Captain tolleys revenge



## wazandnic (Nov 21, 2005)

Used captain tolleys creeping crack cure on a leaky window only problem is that it ran from the side of the window down the painted aluminum bodywork and dried!! Doh..
Any ideas on how best to remove?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*captain tolleys revenge*

heat but mind the paintwork ie; hot air gun ect


----------

